# Overnight in Bruges Belgium



## Beemer (Mar 23, 2012)

We are off to Germany in Easter, and on the way back we wish to overnight in/near Bruges in Belgium.
We have heard so much about it, and have googled it for many hours looking at different web sites and links (some dating back to 2006).

We are trying to avoid disapointment (at not finding an overnight location) by having many alternative locations to hand.

The obvious is the Canal Island Aire where the coach park is, although this is costly, about 20 Euro, but you need to pay for another night if you stay past 11am the following morning. We wish to park up in the evening, stay overnight, then explore the city the following day.  This could cost us 40 Euro! The Aire also offers day time parking for motorhomes.

Our budget plan is to overnight outside of Bruges *(where?) *travel into the city after breakfast, park up and pay the short term parking fees (basically 1 Euro per hour) and visit Bruges at our leisure, which is then a short hop to Calais that evening to catch our train home.

So.... *where?*...has anyone done this, and can give a location, possibly on an Aire in a nearby town so we could have a stroll in the evening?

I will be digging out our Aire book, but thought I would cover all bases by asking on here as well :dance:

Thanking you all in advance. :help:


----------



## witzend (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi this site might be of help www.motorhomeworld.be - Overnachten & Service BELGIE


----------



## bigmillie (Mar 23, 2012)

Camping Memling











Welkom op Camping Memling




Just outside Brugge on bus route or  walk to centre 

or €10 taxi ride


----------



## tommytli (Mar 23, 2012)

there is an aire next to the coach park, its on a ticket system and you pay when you leave,(around 14 euro for 24hr) electric takes 50c coins as does the waste and fresh water point.

If you have a satnav, its on Bargeweg
51.1966359 N
3.224968 E


----------



## Beemer (Mar 23, 2012)

tommytli said:


> there is an aire next to the coach park, its on a ticket system and you pay when you leave,(around 14 euro for 24hr) electric takes 50c coins as does the waste and fresh water point.
> 
> If you have a satnav, its on Bargeweg
> 51.1966359 N
> 3.224968 E



Thanks tommy, but I think that is the Aire I was on about in my post.  There are two areas for motorhomes, one for overnighting and the other for parking.


----------



## dave and mary (Mar 23, 2012)

we are going there next month so thanks to you all for the info.:hammer:


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 24, 2012)

Last time I was there about January 2011 it was 15 euro's but was a few euro's higher on my previous visit in the summer so I presume prices may vary slightly but having said that it is in an ideal location with a truly splendid walk through a lovely swan filled park right to the shopping area,. From what I can ascertain you will only be spending a few more euro's by staying there compared to nearby Aires and if as you say this is your first time then you are in for a real treat, it's a wonderful place.Yes it is like a fairytale.Restaurants around the square can be a bit pricy but very nice. I did find a place that did a mouth watering Belgian type stew for about £15, excellent.
I dare you to walk up the tower without thinking about 'a herd of f/ing elephants'.
Next time I go back i'm gonna try exploring the surrounding area just to give a bit of income to the smaller surrounding villages that must lose out because of Brugge, only fair I think. Cheapest fuel I ever found in Europe was in Brugge right near the Aire,left out of the Aire then it's about 200 yards on the right, need to pay by card as there is no shop just pumps.


----------



## Beemer (Mar 28, 2012)

Easter Germany trip now cancelled, due to unemployment (again)


----------

